# Lugols Iodine



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi all

Does Lugols Iodine cure or prevent any diseases?
If so, which?

Bezz


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Iodine stimulates thyroid gland that responsible for bunch of processes in bird’s body.
If bird is deprived of iodine, main problem becomes immune system.
There is no actual research on the effect that Iodine has on any disease but there is some facts worth thinking about:
-	It is widely used antiseptic agent (Betadine, Dettol etc.) used as antiviral and antibacterial cleanser in the hospitals.
-	Before antibiotics Colloidal Silver and Iodine were widely used. During outbreak Spanish Influenza 1918 it was used by many on daily bases as only remedy.
-	Many remedies that bring no monetary gain to pharmaceutical industry has been deliberately ignored and replaced by expensive drugs.
- Japan uses much richer on iodine diet and Japanese are healthiest nation in the world.
I use it as supplemental treatment in cases of Pigeon pox, Canker, Mycoplasma, fungus.
Warm water 10 ml with 1~2 drops of Lugol’s iodine to swab mouth and throat area, as nasal drops for pigeons and for external disinfections. 

Please note that most over the counter Iodine products are mixed with alcohol and therefore dangerous for birds. Make sure that you get real Lugol’s solution for internal use.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Iodine helps in poor breeding, thyroid function, when birds are inactive, having difficult moult, and have poor feather condition, I don't think it prevents any specific disease, but it sure helps with immune function.

Raw honey contains a host of wonderful nutrients plus iodine.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

plamenh said:


> Iodine stimulates thyroid gland that responsible for bunch of processes in bird’s body.
> If bird is deprived of iodine, main problem becomes immune system.
> There is no actual research on the effect that Iodine has on any disease but there is some facts worth thinking about:
> -	It is widely used antiseptic agent (Betadine, Dettol etc.) used as antiviral and antibacterial cleanser in the hospitals.
> ...


plamenh,

Can you tell me what the dose of honey is for pigeons and how often you can use it? How much per gallon of their drinking water?

Thank you very much.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> plamenh,
> 
> Can you tell me what the dose of honey is for pigeons and how often you can use it? How much per gallon of their drinking water?
> 
> Thank you very much.


Sorry Treesa, honey or Iodine?

Iodine I use immediately, as it looses power quickly if exposed to heat and light (this is one of the reasons why it comes in dark bottle. If you want to supplement pigeons Iodine, best is to use black minerals for pigeons (contains charcoal, selenium, iodine, calcium etc.)
For individual treatment of bird, swabbing and internally, 1~2 drops in 10 ml of water q-tip for swabbing and couple of drops in mouth. For nostrils, 1 drop in each nostril. This is twice a day morning and afternoon.
For pigeon pox – 2 drops iodine and 2 drops glycerine you can swab throat twice a day. 

Honey – I usually mix with formula for hand rearing babies and sick bird support. Approximately 2~3 grams per 20 ml syringe. Honey can be added to chamomile tea for re-hydrating sick and exhausted birds and babies. Usually 1~2 teaspoons per liter (4~8 per gallon).
1~2 days in the week (drawback is that attracts ants, flies and wasps in summer is pain to clean it)


----------

